# ULTIMATE DEER GUN,...OR JUST PLAIN FUN READING....



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.buckstix.com/howitzer.htm


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

:lol: :withstupid: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anybody have a brass rod big enough to mill a 12 pound howitzer barrel from?
:beer: 
:sniper:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds like my kind of gun! :sniper:


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Heck, I thought this was a joke when I first started to read this, but I think that he is serious. Neat.


----------



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

That gives me some new ideas about deer huntin tatics

:lol:


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd have to put a scope on it, though..


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

OK, this guy is crazy !!!


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

wow........that is awesome


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

thats halarious


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

what about using it on flocks of geese with say a load of .32 steel ball bearings, but seriousley that has to be one of the best hunting stories ever


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

They used to actually have "goose guns" that were designed to throw out huge amounts of shot into flocks of geese that could take 50 birds with one shot...not too much unlike the portrayed cannon...


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

who the heck would think of that?????? It looks like he just about ruined the meat. .........I will have to use that for my duck hunting next year....NO MORE WOUNDED DUCKS!  :beer:


----------

